# Can i use one Prime account for two Kindles?



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Can i use one Prime account for two Kindles?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You can have any number of Kindles and/or Kindle apps on one Prime account.


----------



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent, Thanks.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

To clarify, if both Kindles are registered to the account that has Prime, then yes, both Kindles will have Prime attached, as in, if you wanted to stream a movie (assuming it's a Kindle Fire).  If your two Kindles are registered to different accounts, and only one of those accounts has Prime, then the other Kindle has no access to the Prime membership.

--Maria


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Like what has already been said, yes you can.  However, I think only two devices can stream videos at one time and they cannot be streaming the same video.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Smc. . . . we could maybe give you a bit more complete information if you could explain why you're asking?


----------



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

My two son's received Kindle Fire's for Christmas, and I did not want to have to buy 2 Prime accounts. So with one prime account I can only get one book a month? If one son finishes the book, can the other then read it? Any info would be great. We are new to Kindle, if you want to direct me to another area of this board that would be great also.
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the two Kindles are registered to the same account, they will have access to the same books.  For example, I have 5 Kindle devices and 3 'kindle apps' registered to my account.  I can read any book on my account on any of the 8, though, generally, I can only have it downloaded to, at most, 6 devices simultaneously.

For books borrowed via Prime Lending, they are on the account and available to any registered device.  You can even re-download it if you have not yet returned it via MYK (Manage Your Kindle).

We do have a Fire Talk board and you might get more complete information from the Fire users over there.


----------

